# Back in saddle again!



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2015)

Been gone for a few years, it's good to be back. I do Tracy Kenpo, and am backed up by the Golden Dragon (Mr. Dennis Conatser) Don't let him tell you otherwise!


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

I am a relatively new user, but welcome back all the same


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> I am a relatively new user, but welcome back all the same


Thank You, Sir!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome back to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome back. It's good to know I should disregard the horrible things Dennis told me about you,


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome Back  to Martialtalk sir.
Looking forward to once again reading your thought on many subjects. 
Hope you are in good health


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2015)

Tames D said:


> Welcome back. It's good to know I should disregard the horrible things Dennis told me about you,


Yes, The Dragon is getting grouchy in his old age.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> Welcome Back  to Martialtalk sir.
> Looking forward to once again reading your thought on many subjects.
> Hope you are in good health


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome back RCastillo.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Welcome back RCastillo.


Thank You!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 11, 2015)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome back to MartialTalk!


Thank You!


----------



## Blindside (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome back Ricardo, its been a long time.


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 12, 2015)

Blindside said:


> Welcome back Ricardo, its been a long time.


Thank You, Sir!


----------



## Buka (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome back, bro!


----------



## RCastillo (Jan 13, 2015)

Buka said:


> Welcome back, bro!


Thank You, Sir!


----------

